# Different types of travelers



## soquel

Since definitions differ geographically and change over time, I'm curious: how would you define/what are the differences between these terms:

1. Oogles
2. Crustpunks
3. Gutterpunks
4. Trainhoppers
5. Traveling Kids
6. Crusties

Or are they all the same thing to you?

Thanks for the info,

Soquel


----------



## Desert

1. Oogles - Vermin rats who _pretend_ to have street smarts. Another word for "oogle" could be "poser." These are typically the kids who run away from home because they think it's cool, and when it gets too dark or too cold they call their mommies on their iPhone crying asking to drive the 15 minutes to the train yard to pick them up.

2-3. Crustpunks/gutterpunks - I may be wrong, but these are basically the same thing. kinda like the difference between different breeds of dogs...

4. Trainhoppers - Hop trains. A person who hitchhikes is not a trainhopper. A rubber tramp is not a trainhopper. A trainhopper....... hops trains. Not to be confused with the crying teenagers by the rail yard who will claim to be expert train riders.

5. Traveling kids - come on dude..

6. Crusties - Someone who doesn't clean themselves up, or is just straight up gross, usually because they don't give a shit. / can also have the same meaning as crust/gutter punks.


----------



## Phaedrus

Fuck what's wrong with traveller, who gives a shit why the standards? I use lots of different travel methods. Sometimes I'm broke and sometimes I we'll off


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

RABLE RABLE RABLE LABELS LABELS RUGGA RUGGA RA RA 

-MASTER OF THE OOG


----------



## Phaedrus

Lol I don't understand, am I missing something


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Forgot scumfucks too lol.

What are people who travel via hitching and hopping on occasions?That actually keep themselfs decently cleaned and maintained and are GETTING SHIT DONE?

That is I.

I consider myself a traveling southern man just getting SHIT DONE SON its all i know!

Haha.

Fuck labels and if you use em fuck you too <3

Love you all tho you dirty little kids posting from your Oogledevices.

Much love <333 :3


----------



## Bizarre Odor

Someone define oogledevice please.


----------



## iamwhatiam

sigh......not this shit again


----------



## iamwhatiam

i don't see what the big deal is nowadays with having to label people as this or that. i mean, i know it's in people's nature to do that....maybe it's a kind of survival mechanism on some subconcious level but i've noticed there seems to be a sort of elitist feel to people in some traveling circles. like people that spange the "yuppies" and then dis them and talk shit about them when someone doesn't give them change they feel they are entitled to for some reason. or calling some newbie on the road an "oogle" just because you've been riding the rails for a couple years and think you are the king of the road already. i don't care if you are an oogle, a junky, a trust-fund kid, a college droup-out, or an old hobo who served in vietnam....if you are a douchebag you are a douche bag if you are a decent human being you are a decent human being. fuck labeling..k done ranting


----------



## Matt Derrick

iamwhatiam said:


> i don't see what the big deal is nowadays with having to label people as this or that. i mean, i know it's in people's nature to do that....maybe it's a kind of survival mechanism on some subconcious level but i've noticed there seems to be a sort of elitist feel to people in some traveling circles. like people that spange the "yuppies" and then dis them and talk shit about them when someone doesn't give them change they feel they are entitled to for some reason. or calling some newbie on the road an "oogle" just because you've been riding the rails for a couple years and think you are the king of the road already. i don't care if you are an oogle, a junky, a trust-fund kid, a college droup-out, or an old hobo who served in vietnam....if you are a douchebag you are a douche bag if you are a decent human being you are a decent human being. fuck labeling..k done ranting



i definitely agree with you, the amount of elitism in certain circles sucks. I mean, the way i see it, a lot of us got into punk or traveling or whatever subcultural circles we dwell in these days simply to escape the elitism and torment of others that just thought they were better than everyone else, yet a lot of folks turn around and just create the same clicks that we were trying to break free of in high school. overall i think we should be more accepting of people into our culture no matter what they look like or dress as, or what music their into, etc.



Bizarre Odor said:


> Someone define oogledevice please.



ah, i don't think that's a word people actually use in real life, but in this instance the person is referring to mobile phones.


----------



## soquel

Wow—not what I expected. I just wanted to provoke a conversation about how people from different parts of the country have different names for the same things. Apparently some people aren't big enough to realize that their own mental frameworks or notions about things aren't "correct," but merely circumstantial. Damn.

Also, the whole "poser" response is so childish. As long as people are doing their best to survive, and live meaningful lives, who gives a fuck where they're from?


----------



## Matt Derrick

soquel said:


> Also, the whole "poser" response is so childish. As long as people are doing their best to survive, and live meaningful lives, who gives a fuck where they're from?



agreed, which is why you'll never see me calling people 'oogles' 99% of the time (the other 1% is when they really, really deserve it).


----------



## pigpen

I've noticed a shift in the way the term "oogle" is used. A lot of people seem to think oogle is synonymous with traveler or dirty kid, like it's not an insult anymore.

A long time friend of mine who's never traveled by rail or hitched referred to my partner and I as "oogles" not to be offensive, but as if it were our preferred prefix or some shit. I looked at him kinda cross and explained the reason for doing so. As far as I'm concerned, it's not a term of endearment, it's an insult. I blame LATFO...


----------



## Deleted member 20

I think this traveler class system is purely in the US/CA. In europe their is a huge backpacker culture with supporting infrastructure that is accepted by all. Here in the US, we cant even accept each other, forget about the general population of non travelers who have to put up with us. I personally dont use the term. It is an insult especially when thrown around from some young punk online who dont know shit & hasnt done much of anything, traveling included.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

Matt Derrick said:


> i definitely agree with you, the amount of elitism in certain circles sucks. I mean, the way i see it, a lot of us got into punk or traveling or whatever subcultural circles we dwell in these days simply to escape the elitism and torment of others that just thought they were better than everyone else, yet a lot of folks turn around and just create the same clicks that we were trying to break free of in high school. overall i think we should be more accepting of people into our culture no matter what they look like or dress as, or what music their into, etc.



I really have a problem with the prevalence of elitism and judgmental behavior in general as if there's some handbook on how to be a travelling kid, gutter/crustpunk, or whatever and if you don't follow it to the letter, holy shit get ready to get trolled and flamed like you've never been before. Like Matt said this isn't high school, and it shouldn't be a contest to see who can do the best job of conforming to some subcultural stereotype. 

Let people be themselves and keep an open mind about stuff, because you might just be surprised (in a good way) at what happens.


----------



## soquel

Pigpen—that's an interesting point. So do you think there has been a sort of reappropriation of the term "oogle?"

I'm curious about why you "blame LATFO" for this shift, as if using "oogle" in a non-derogatory way is somehow bad or wrong. Definitions of words change over time, and i don't see why the word "oogle" should be an exception to that trend.

Although, I think I know where you're coming from on this issue—namely that LATFO perpetuates a stereotype that could be construed as hindering/harming the larger squatter/traveler community.


----------



## pigpen

soquel said:


> Pigpen—that's an interesting point. So do you think there has been a sort of reappropriation of the term "oogle?"
> 
> I'm curious about why you "blame LATFO" for this shift, as if using "oogle" in a non-derogatory way is somehow bad or wrong. Definitions of words change over time, and i don't see why the word "oogle" should be an exception to that trend.
> 
> Although, I think I know where you're coming from on this issue—namely that LATFO perpetuates a stereotype that could be construed as hindering/harming the larger squatter/traveler community.



That last "I blame LATFO" part was kind of a joke. Kind of.

And I don't feel like the word oogle should need be re-appropriated in the way that other words could (i.e. nigger or faggot ) because it's describing a negative persona or behavior that someone chooses to engage in. Opposed to words like nigger and faggot which attack traits that aren't negative (being queer or dark skinned) with the sole purpose of alienating or demeaning someone.

In short, there's always gonna be oogles from here on out and the word "oogle" is way easier to say than "that asshole who blows up spots and generally acts like an entitled fuck-head"


----------



## pigpen

oh yeah and LATFO is far less damaging to our culture than the actual oogles on the street fucking it up and doing it wrong.


----------



## Bizarre Odor

Matt Derrick said:


> i definitely agree with you, the amount of elitism in certain circles sucks. I mean, the way i see it, a lot of us got into punk or traveling or whatever subcultural circles we dwell in these days simply to escape the elitism and torment of others that just thought they were better than everyone else, yet a lot of folks turn around and just create the same clicks that we were trying to break free of in high school. overall i think we should be more accepting of people into our culture no matter what they look like or dress as, or what music their into, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, i don't think that's a word people actually use in real life, but in this instance the person is referring to mobile phones.



Haha, I got it, I was just trying to make a joke though.


----------



## rugburn

I personally hate those titles I frequently get referred to as either an oogle or atrusty kid simply for the fact that my grear is top quality and I own a nice tablet but in reality I have all these things because I save my money to get them instead of blowing it all on booze or drugs if I need something I male it my goal to get it not wait for it to get kicked down to me I just don't feel the need for labels to be used it just childish


----------



## Desert

I feel like I need to throw this tidbit of info in here. and I want everyone to understand that I'm not trying to be a dick about this:

I hope that none of you who have read this thread are looking down on me for defining those words or looking down on soquel for asking (I don't think anyone is, i'm just sayin..). I agree with everyone else in that the use of labels are definitely not needed. I personally hate the ones discussed here because I think that just serves to separate us.

But the fact still remains that these words are used. Frequently I might add. They are used on these forums and they are certainly used on the streets; and as much as we dislike them, I don't see them going away anytime soon.

It's not a crime to want to know the meaning behind the words we hear and read so often. I feel like in this day and age people have to apologize just for fucking breathing..


----------



## sketchytravis

idk from what my understanding is, theres like the older terms which were just like your main means of travel like

rubbertramp: cars/busses
leathertramp:walking and hitchin
freight riders: ride trains
traveling folk: travelers lol


for the others, theyre just kinda stereotypes based on where youre from I think...

and then like oogle, Ive been told numerous things for this... like from some really old folk told me it used to mean like the scummy junkie street kid type, and then it turned into like a noob type thing. and now its just whatever for the most part, like joking amongst friends, unless its really meant.


street punks I just always had the assumption that they were the fancy punks with all the studs and painted jackets, had homes and stuff chilled on streets and such

gutter punks I thought were like that between area for crusties and street punks... kinds just like street kids... punks that lived out on the street, but they weren't full on crust fucks

crust punks, I just always pictured them as the grimey punks, with that intense music, dirty as fuck, usually homebumin/squatting/traveling... I don't know man... tend to like that dope and such like drinkin lol

and crusties, I just pictured them as the grimey type that don't really give a fuck, like theyre content with the filth and such... also likes dope and drinkin

trusties- them rich kids that go a lil bit on mom and pappys expense, and have no worries because they'll get bailed out if anything happens, and they have a nice place to go back to and whatnot

shit that's just if I had to like work at it and narrow it down into stereotypes... don't really see why it matters...


----------



## Beegod Santana

Ever since LATFO it seems that "oogle" is becoming less and less of an insult and more of just a generic term for "dirty traveler kid seen spanging in a metro area." When used as an insult it was usually to refer to imply that an individual presented themselves as a broke traveler, but was actually well off and housed and was only in it for the fashion and the 40's.

Personally I always thought of oogles as foamers (people who are obsessed with looking at and taking pictures of trains) but instead of actual trains, oogles are obsessed with spotting and meeting hobo's (like everyone on this site). In the same way I hear people bitch about young oogles blowing up yards and just being dumb, I've heard rail workers bitch about foamers who trespass on rr property, dress like they work for the rr and get injured doing stupid shit.

Just the way I view it though. Words mean whatever we want them to.


----------



## rugburn

Although not historically the same the word oogle Is the same as the word nigger is used as an insult towards an ignorant idividual however the word nigga which is a variation of the word nigger is used as a more affectionate term of endearment as is the word oogle when used in a similair context .just my take


----------



## sketchytravis

This


rugburn said:


> Although not historically the same the word oogle Is the same as the word nigger is used as an insult towards an ignorant idividual however the word nigga which is a variation of the word nigger is used as a more affectionate term of endearment as is the word oogle when used in a similair context .just my take


 is the most ignorant thing I've heard in a while... It has always just been a racial slur... The whole ignorant thing was just something bigots came up with in modern times to "get away" with saying it with out sounding like a racist prick


----------



## rugburn

Well regardless its an insult


----------



## sketchytravis

rugburn said:


> Well regardless its an insult


 
True dat. The rest I agreed with. Just the meanin being used to describe ignorant people... I just forgot to put that in there because I was really drunk lol


----------



## landpirate

It's funny reading this thread because other than Crustie, we don't use any of these terms in Britain. We don't have 
1. Oogles
2. Crustpunks
3. Gutterpunks
4. Trainhoppers
5. Traveling Kids

I've had to learn all about these from this forum and looking stuff up on the internet.

If somebody over here refers to someone as being a traveller it's usually assumed they mean they are either an Irish/English/Welsh/Scottish Traveller, Romani gypsy or perhaps New Age Traveller. It would mean that they live in a caravan or were horse drawn or maybe live in a van. 

The word 'Pikey' gets used a lot over here. Its a derogatory term to describe travellers, although I know a lot of travellers who use the word to describe themselves. Others would find it a real insult. I don't know if you use the word 'Pikey' in the States, or if it has the same meaning. I used to live in a van with horse drawn gypsies and they referred to themselves and me as a 'Pikey' but I wouldn't take being called it from a non-traveller.

We have squatters, tramps, street people, street drinkers and homeless.

If you get called a train hopper here it just means you bunked on a passenger train without buying a ticket. A 'Crustie' is a bit like a hippy. Someone with dreadlocks who is a bit scruffy, probably vegan and talks about anarchy and buddhism a lot! We have 'Trustafarians' which are just crusties with money, who squat because its cool but can always go home to their mummy and daddy and massive house when they need to! 

I've been called a 'jakey' before which is Scottish slang for a street drinker. Doesn't bother me, but it isn't really a term of endearment! 

My name on this forum came from a time when we were being evicted from a squat and a man in the neighbouring house was shouting at us calling us really nasty things and this other man walked passed and said "Calm down, they're just Land Pirates" I really liked that. ::eyepatch::

I would say that in the UK most people would describe young people travelling around, hitchhiking and doing the sort of stuff people on here are up to as 'Backpackers'

* Sorry I wrote so much, I'm quite high right now and got really into typing!::wideeyed::


----------



## JillyBoe

I was always told an oogle was somebody who lived in a house but would go spange and dress in hobo/tramp fashion. I've really only ever heard it used derogatorily in Portland yelled at this girl who was staying in a shelter and out spanging on the corner by some scumfuck.
I really don't get hating on anyone in this lifestyle, I mean we all get judged by people everyday doing what we do. So why judge one another? 
I get the labeling, it's just human nature to try and describe somebody. I'll find myself saying "that black guy" or "that gay kid" and I never mean it to be a bad thing, I'm just trying to paint a basic description of somebody. Let's face it, people fall under stereotypes. It's not good to generalize on them and judge but, I'll laugh and call my best friend a dirty scum fuck.


----------



## pigpen

rugburn said:


> Although not historically the same the word oogle Is the same as the word nigger is used as an insult towards an ignorant idividual however the word nigga which is a variation of the word nigger is used as a more affectionate term of endearment as is the word oogle when used in a similair context .just my take





rugburn said:


> Although not historically the same the word oogle Is the same as the word nigger is used as an insult towards an ignorant idividual however the word nigga which is a variation of the word nigger is used as a more affectionate term of endearment as is the word oogle when used in a similair context .just my take



We're getting off topic here, but for the sake of clarity, the word nigger (or nigga) is NOT a term of endearment by any means. It can be used when describing friend or foe.

for example "I came home the other night and saw pete breaking in to my car, so I beat that nigga up and down the street with a 2x4."

White folk say the darndest things.


----------



## rugburn

like I said ...context it goes both ways


----------



## MFB

I think Mr. Santana said it best; "words mean whatever we want them to mean". It's all about perception, and everyone's is different.

Those are terms oversimplified ideas of people or groups. And while I believe there are a large amount of shitty kids that do fit perfectly into those stereotypes, (the kids that make fun of you for buying groceries while simultaneously eating all you food), most of us would agree that we transcend any one fixed type of person.

I.E., I like to travel, but Im not just a traveller. I'm a cyclist, a chef, an athlete, a gardener, a musician, a mountaineer, an artist, a lover, etc.


----------



## slimJack

sketchytravis said:


> This
> 
> is the most ignorant thing I've heard in a while... It has always just been a racial slur... The whole ignorant thing was just something bigots came up with in modern times to "get away" with saying it with out sounding like a racist prick


being what a racist would refer to as a nigger, i agree 110%


pigpen said:


> We're getting off topic here, but for the sake of clarity, the word nigger (or nigga) is NOT a term of endearment by any means. It can be used when describing friend or foe.
> 
> for example "I came home the other night and saw pete breaking in to my car, so I beat that nigga up and down the street with a 2x4."
> 
> White folk say the darndest things.


at pigpen.. i guess ur saying 'nigger' or 'nigga' arent terms of endearment?.. i agree, 50 percent.. because i, being whatracist call a nigger, use the word 'nigga' on the daily to address my closest friends black a


----------



## slimJack

*and white, in a non derogatory fashion. where im from its the same as saying bro or kid or duded..now when u replace that "a" with an "er" thats when u are forced to bite the sidewalk..but yea this is off topic. sorry admins..but as far as labels, fuck em for the most part. i just respect the real, so if ur a poser, u probly aint round me so id have no reason to use the word oogle


----------



## Disco

Sounds to me like a bunch of horse shit. If someone is traveling, hell if someone is just walking. Let them walk and keep your delusions to yourself. We have enough division in our society as it is... Isn't that why most of us renounce it?


----------



## Matt Derrick

I figured I would throw in my .02 here since it's interesting seeing what everyone's definitions are. My opinions come from the past 15 years of traveling, but I don't consider them any more valid than anyone else's, it's just what I grew up with.

1) Oogles -- These are the types of travelers that will say they've been train hopping for six years because the hopped a train once six years ago. Like others have said, they can be thought of as the 'posers' of the train hopping world, but that's only half the story.

The also tend to embody the worst of travel culture and are the root of most stereotypes about travelers. They're the ones you hear stories about begging for change while on their cellphone kicking their emaciated dog and drinking a sidewalk slam.



sketchytravis said:


> like from some really old folk told me it used to mean like the scummy junkie street kid type, and then it turned into like a noob type thing. and now its just whatever for the most part, like joking amongst friends, unless its really meant.



The above is true as well, the term 'oogle' really only meant a homeless junky up until around 2007 or so when it got generally re-defined as the above.

2) Crustpunks / Gutterpunks / Crusties -- Are all pretty much the same thing. Punk kids with patches and spikes, hanging out on the streets drinking booze. They may or may not travel.



Desert said:


> 4. Trainhoppers - Hop trains. A person who hitchhikes is not a trainhopper. A rubber tramp is not a trainhopper. A trainhopper....... hops trains.



The above is fairly accurate, but it's not like a train hopper never hitchhikes, in fact, there's no way you're going to not have to hitchhike at some point if you're train hopping. it's pretty much impossible to avoid. That train don't do door to door service.

I also think that there's _way _too much emphasis on being a 'train hopper' these days. Like it's an elite class of wanderer or something. The truth is, train hopping overall isn't hard, or there would be a lot less people doing it. Don't get caught, don't get killed, get to your destination, and guess what, you win.

I've never introduced myself as, "Hello. My name is Matt Derrick... and I'm a train hopper." Train hoppers are travelers like anybody else.



Desert said:


> 5. Traveling kids - come on dude..



Actually, this is the main reason for my reply. This needs to be defined, since I think it's the class most good travelers fall into.

Being a traveler 'kid' has nothing to do with age, but rather someone that's a part of your subcultural community. I call folks older than myself (34) 'kids' all the time. To me, a 'traveler kid' is someone that wanders around the world in a gypsy-type fashion, but also generally has their shit together.

They might be punk-ish in appearance, but more often aren't, or look just like regular people. They usually have slightly above average gear that they worked hard for (but aren't opposed to getting it for free from corporations), aren't super dirty, and generally treat others the way they want to be treated.

I also feel like traveler kids are more likely to seek out work, although mostly seasonally, as a way to finance future travels. They're pretty much the antithesis of the oogle.



landpirate said:


> It's funny reading this thread because other than Crustie, we don't use any of these terms in Britain. We don't have
> 1. Oogles
> 2. Crustpunks
> 3. Gutterpunks
> 4. Trainhoppers
> 5. Traveling Kids
> 
> I've had to learn all about these from this forum and looking stuff up on the internet.
> 
> If somebody over here refers to someone as being a traveller it's usually assumed they mean they are either an Irish/English/Welsh/Scottish Traveller, Romani gypsy or perhaps New Age Traveller. It would mean that they live in a caravan or were horse drawn or maybe live in a van.
> 
> The word 'Pikey' gets used a lot over here. Its a derogatory term to describe travellers, although I know a lot of travellers who use the word to describe themselves. Others would find it a real insult. I don't know if you use the word 'Pikey' in the States, or if it has the same meaning. I used to live in a van with horse drawn gypsies and they referred to themselves and me as a 'Pikey' but I wouldn't take being called it from a non-traveller.
> 
> We have squatters, tramps, street people, street drinkers and homeless.
> 
> If you get called a train hopper here it just means you bunked on a passenger train without buying a ticket. A 'Crustie' is a bit like a hippy. Someone with dreadlocks who is a bit scruffy, probably vegan and talks about anarchy and buddhism a lot! We have 'Trustafarians' which are just crusties with money, who squat because its cool but can always go home to their mummy and daddy and massive house when they need to!
> 
> I've been called a 'jakey' before which is Scottish slang for a street drinker. Doesn't bother me, but it isn't really a term of endearment!
> 
> My name on this forum came from a time when we were being evicted from a squat and a man in the neighbouring house was shouting at us calling us really nasty things and this other man walked passed and said "Calm down, they're just Land Pirates" I really liked that. ::eyepatch::
> 
> I would say that in the UK most people would describe young people travelling around, hitchhiking and doing the sort of stuff people on here are up to as 'Backpackers'
> 
> * Sorry I wrote so much, I'm quite high right now and got really into typing!::wideeyed::



thanks for sharing that, it's actually pretty refreshing to know that things aren't all the same on this subject around the world. the definitions in the UK seem nicer


----------



## tiltedkitten

iamwhatiam said:


> i don't see what the big deal is nowadays with having to label people as this or that. i mean, i know it's in people's nature to do that....maybe it's a kind of survival mechanism on some subconcious level but i've noticed there seems to be a sort of elitist feel to people in some traveling circles. like people that spange the "yuppies" and then dis them and talk shit about them when someone doesn't give them change they feel they are entitled to for some reason. or calling some newbie on the road an "oogle" just because you've been riding the rails for a couple years and think you are the king of the road already. i don't care if you are an oogle, a junky, a trust-fund kid, a college droup-out, or an old hobo who served in vietnam....if you are a douchebag you are a douche bag if you are a decent human being you are a decent human being. fuck labeling..k done ranting


thank you much truth here


----------



## Erable

soquel said:


> Since definitions differ geographically and change over time, I'm curious: how would you define/what are the differences between these terms:
> 
> 1. Oogles
> 2. Crustpunks
> 3. Gutterpunks
> 4. Trainhoppers
> 5. Traveling Kids
> 6. Crusties
> 
> Or are they all the same thing to you?
> 
> Thanks for the info,
> 
> Soquel



crusties gutterpunks and crustpunks are all just the same group of people

then traveling kids could be trainhoppers, but aren't necessarily(could also be hitchhikers, leather tramps, rubber tramps, whatever)

Edit: after reading the whole thread, I realise I've just reitterated what's been said many times before except with much less detail.


----------



## Charlie

Yeah! Name calling sucks!


----------



## Matt Derrick

Charlie said:


> Yeah! Name calling sucks!



yeah! people that call other people names are stupid!


----------



## Charlie

Matt Derrick said:


> yeah! people that call other people names are stupid!


So you'd name call a name caller?


----------



## Charlie

So is an oogle device an iPhone? wouldn't it be a droid?

speaking of, I have a joke:
Why did stormtroopers buy iphones?
Because they couldn't find the droids they were looking for.


----------



## sketchytravis

Charlie said:


> So is an oogle device an iPhone? wouldn't it be a droid?
> 
> speaking of, I have a joke:
> Why did stormtroopers buy iphones?
> Because they couldn't find the droids they were looking for.


 

idk probably more iphone.. theyre more of a status symbol than android based phones


----------



## Deleted member 20




----------



## Primitive

Hey yeah I could clear up some of those.... they all get too intertwined and mixed up but I'm one to clarify the mix ups for you.

1. what the other guy said, pretty much just a poser, but get's overused too often I think, I personally think it's a stupid word. "to each one teach one" I like to say.

2. crust punks!!! This is where all the confusion is... everyone seems to think everybody who squats, travels, rides trains, or hell is even a punk livin on the streets is a "crusty". WRONG! There's also too many people calling themselves crusties who aren't. If you're into crust punk, you identify with the scene, and are all into it this and that, then you're a crust punk. I'd say more crusties live in houses then not, a lot of crust punks actually tend to have jobs, a lot are also actually straight edge. So just cause they got dreads, a rat tail, and listen to punk and live on the streets don't mean they're actual crusties.

2. gutter punks: Another thing that crusties get confused as, although I've seen plenty of crusty gutter punks. the gutter punk lives for booze, sometimes heroin, and is usually loud, usually has a raspy voice, and is ALWAYS quick to fight or argue, the gutter punk lives for booze and violence! And really doesn't give a fuck. They usually tend to be more into the lifestyle then the music, as some don't know bands beyond the typical discharge/black flag/gbh.

3. trainhoppers: of course there's the whole train riding hobo culture among itself, but it's really for anybody.

4. traveling kids: ok this is getting stupid really I just wanted to point out the difference between crusties/gutter punks and how not all travelin punks are crusties.

5. crusties: same fuckin thing as crust punk!


----------



## janktoaster

I heard the term "oogle" originated because these types of people stood out the most, and normal folk would "ogle" at them.. which makes sense to me


----------



## Charlie

Does that make the ducky an oogle?

How about the business man? Is he an oogle?

I need to know, in case if I get the sudden urge to call somebody an oogle, then I want to be sure I'm not simply prejudiced and that I am discriminating accordingly.


----------



## janktoaster

I guess if you stare long enough, everyone's an oogle


----------



## DesertRat

janktoaster said:


> I guess if you stare long enough, everyone's an oogle



Why would you want to ogle an oogle?


----------



## janktoaster

Well, that's a good question.. I don't want to ogle an oogle and I don't want an oogle to ogle.


----------



## DesertRat

Good point, but what about an ogling oogle?


----------



## janktoaster

After all of this oogling and ogling, my brain feels boggled..


----------



## Thorne

Hey guys, I don't suppose I can use some of these definitions in my papers and projects do you? I will appropriately cite anything I use. Getting the definitions directly from the mouths of those being labeled will give me far more accurate data.

Thanks

Thorne


----------



## janktoaster

I don't see why not


----------



## katiehabits

Matt Derrick said:


> I figured I would throw in my .02 here since it's interesting seeing what everyone's definitions are. My opinions come from the past 15 years of traveling, but I don't consider them any more valid than anyone else's, it's just what I grew up with.
> 
> 1) Oogles -- These are the types of travelers that will say they've been train hopping for six years because the hopped a train once six years ago. Like others have said, they can be thought of as the 'posers' of the train hopping world, but that's only half the story.
> 
> The also tend to embody the worst of travel culture and are the root of most stereotypes about travelers. They're the ones you hear stories about begging for change while on their cellphone kicking their emaciated dog and drinking a sidewalk slam.
> 
> 
> 
> The above is true as well, the term 'oogle' really only meant a homeless junky up until around 2007 or so when it got generally re-defined as the above.
> 
> 2) Crustpunks / Gutterpunks / Crusties -- Are all pretty much the same thing. Punk kids with patches and spikes, hanging out on the streets drinking booze. They may or may not travel.
> 
> 
> 
> The above is fairly accurate, but it's not like a train hopper never hitchhikes, in fact, there's no way you're going to not have to hitchhike at some point if you're train hopping. it's pretty much impossible to avoid. That train don't do door to door service.
> 
> I also think that there's _way _too much emphasis on being a 'train hopper' these days. Like it's an elite class of wanderer or something. The truth is, train hopping overall isn't hard, or there would be a lot less people doing it. Don't get caught, don't get killed, get to your destination, and guess what, you win.
> 
> I've never introduced myself as, "Hello. My name is Matt Derrick... and I'm a train hopper." Train hoppers are travelers like anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this is the main reason for my reply. This needs to be defined, since I think it's the class most good travelers fall into.
> 
> Being a traveler 'kid' has nothing to do with age, but rather someone that's a part of your subcultural community. I call folks older than myself (34) 'kids' all the time. To me, a 'traveler kid' is someone that wanders around the world in a gypsy-type fashion, but also generally has their shit together.
> 
> They might be punk-ish in appearance, but more often aren't, or look just like regular people. They usually have slightly above average gear that they worked hard for (but aren't opposed to getting it for free from corporations), aren't super dirty, and generally treat others the way they want to be treated.
> 
> I also feel like traveler kids are more likely to seek out work, although mostly seasonally, as a way to finance future travels. They're pretty much the antithesis of the oogle.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing that, it's actually pretty refreshing to know that things aren't all the same on this subject around the world. the definitions in the UK seem nicer



I agree with your definitions.
When I first heard the term oogle it would have been 2008 and some american kids used it to describe someone who was pretty much a strung out "home bum". I feel like oogle didn't find it's way into Canadian terminology until 2011. That summer everyone was a oogle, the definition changed with everyone one you asked and on an almost weekly basis. I've always used it in both a derogatory way as well as a term of endearment. 

I think it's kind of funny how much defining the term oogle gets brought up. For a group of (mostly) white, middle class kids they sure get their panties in a bunch over a term that may or may not be offensive.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

k i aint gonna touch on the other labels becausr theyre basically so interchangeable the details dont matter but heres what i know about OOGLE. when i first started hearing oogle in 09 it meant that someone was real green, probly had their parents money, lied about what they had done and where they been, blew up the spot etc... Now i hear all kinds of people using it to describe anyone with a pack regardless if they know em or not. which i think is bullshIT


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

also funny side note. when the new orleans newspaper talks about crusties spanging/getting locked up/deadly squat fire '10 (rip) they specifically say the "gutterpunks". kinda funny considering how outdated the term is


----------



## deleted user

I looked up why people ogle oogles on google but it auto corrected and gave me doodles of poodles so i said fuck it ill have noodles; their was none so i had stroodle. 

tootles


----------

